# Child Support



## cisco7931 (May 2, 2011)

Is there a common rule between child support finances if both spouses are working?

She is asking me to pay for *everything*, while her salary is beyond my control (she said she will spend it for her family and siblings but when I asked her mom, she isnt giving any). She gave me a budget I need to stick with to get me to pay for everything while I remember a few weeks ago she told me her money is none of my business so why is mine hers?

I am away from my cellphone now for me not to react out of frustration and regret what I'll say...

What are your inputs on this?


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it differs by state, have you looked up your state's guidelines or used an online calculator? Is this only for child support, or is she wanting you to support her as well, as in alimony? Are you separated, or going through a divorce?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

As far as I can figure from your post, you're under no obligation other than the conceived between her ears. Unless a judge issues you a court order, financial arrangements between spouses are the result of negotiation. She doesn't hand down a budget to you as if she is handing Moses the 10 commandments. The budget is something you two work out. A vagina is merely a sexual organ. It isn't a designation of rank.


----------



## cisco7931 (May 2, 2011)

I'm from the Philippines (Which makes it even more complicated coz we don't have Divorce, just Legal Separation/Anullment - Which we haven't crossed yet). 

What is usually the norm though, 50/50 or depending on financial capacity? We both are capable though, but my responsibilities are already beyond my means...


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure what you are asking. What do you mean when you say her salary is "beyond your control".

If you pay her child support, you do not have to pay for additional things unless your child support agreement says you do. But you also cannot dictate how your exwife uses the money you give her. 

Personally, I think child support, when both parents are working and making decent incomes, can be way more than what the child actually needs. If both parents are providing a home for the child and clothing, food, transportation, I always find it odd that one parent has to pay the other for more than what that would really cost. Or put another way, both parents have to pay for housing and food for their child, yet one parent has to pay the other while the other parent's living expenses are not part of the equation. It's sexist and old fashioned. I don't think it makes sense when both parents have similar incomes and decent jobs.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I would ask someone in your country. You want to make sure your child is taken care of, but you also should not feel obligated to support your ex wife and her "lifestyle".


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Where I live child support follows a chart and there is little wiggle room, it all depends on who is the primary caregiver, how often the PC has responsibility, the net income levels of both and the disposable incomes of both. If both parents ar 50/50 with the same income and with similar disposable income there probably won't be child support payments. My problem is my wife is self employed and gets to write off so many expenses that her reported net income is almost nil, even though she still pockets a reasonable amount of cash. so I will likely pay child support if it gets to that, and that is fine with me, but if she asks for spousal support thats where I will fight it.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> As far as I can figure from your post, you're under no obligation other than the conceived between her ears. Unless a judge issues you a court order, financial arrangements between spouses are the result of negotiation. She doesn't hand down a budget to you as if she is handing Moses the 10 commandments. The budget is something you two work out. A vagina is merely a sexual organ. It isn't a designation of rank.


Apparently you haven't met MY vagina


----------

